# Feeding Kids Meat is Child Abuse (Merthyr Peta)



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2011)

this will go well i'm sure! 





a billboard by Peta in Merthyr



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Meat Promotion Wales said: "Peta's agenda is to force everyone to peruse a vegetarian lifestyle and they are willing to exploit the suffering experienced by genuine child abuse victims to further their own agenda.
> 
> "Red meat is an essential part of a healthy diet and we will be making a fresh complaint to the Advertising Standards Authority (ASA) about this poster."


well they can fuck right off for a start! it is simply NOT essential.

don't know what the local council are doing getting involved but make a bit more sense



			
				Merthyr Council said:
			
		

> "In short, it is offensive and strays into a subject area that should not be trivialised."


no it shouldn't be trivialised but it is meant to be shocking

surely if it saves a few kiddies from health probs and premature deaths it is worth it?


typical comments here
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/s...n-meat-is-child-abuse-slammed-91466-28479676/


----------



## likesfish (Apr 8, 2011)

no its just a shouty veggie poster.
 going to have about as much impact as a nerf dildo.
 bit like there campaign against the guards wearing bearskins.
  nooo don't wear dead animal skins on parade, Organised murder and mayhem fine just as long as no animals are hurt.
 a good diet with unprocessed meat welsh mountain lamb yumbo is pretty healthy.
 but processed crap is preccessed crap reguardless of it being meat of veggie linda mcartney pies anyone?


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2011)

it's just a bit pathetic really isn't it? what a bunch of tools.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2011)

meat is murder, animals are for petting


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 8, 2011)

Because it's not possible to have an unhealthy vegetarian diet.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 8, 2011)

nut roast tastes of nuts
 meats tastes of murder and murder tastes pretty damm good


----------



## dessiato (Apr 8, 2011)

I like meat, I like fish, I like vegetarian meals. I AM going to die. I might as well enjoy living first.

eta: Wouldn't it be better to address the obesity problems in Wales first? Perhaps they should educate people about a good healthy, balanced diet, rather than go for a sensationalist campaign?


----------



## nogojones (Apr 8, 2011)

A bit over the top, but hey ...It's PETA.


Shame they don't care about humans so much. Bringing your kids up in Merthyr could be considered child abuse by some. The kids up there would be a lot healthier if their poverty was tackled rather than their diet.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 8, 2011)

Dillinger4 said:


> meat is murder, animals are for petting


 
heavy petting ?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 8, 2011)

Successful ad.  Job done.


----------



## Callie (Apr 8, 2011)

If peta are really concerned about the health of children thats not really going to help imo.

Would it not be better to encourage people to eat more healthily rather than just saying - dont eat meat it makes you fat.

Is there much evidence that simply removing meat from a childs diet is beneficial? What do kids think about it?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 8, 2011)

They don't care about any of that.  They paid fuck-all for a billboard in Merthyr.  Merthyr, ffs.  And now it's been seen nationwide, if not globally.  Success.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Because it's not possible to have an unhealthy vegetarian diet.


 
Even a healthy one carries risks. My brother in law had to start eating chicken recently as being a veggie was making him ill.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2011)

peta really piss me off. pricks.

I diagree with kabbes though. Peta's goal is surely not the same as most advertisers whos primary goal is brand recognition. Peta's goal is surely to help animals by changing hearts and minds. As a result of seeing this poster and even though i'm not that hungry and going to chuck on some sausages! And i seriously doubt it would change the mind of many mothers.

TAKE THAT PETA. POW!

dave


----------



## kabbes (Apr 8, 2011)

I think you overestimate peta.  Or their target audience.  One of the two.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 8, 2011)

His face has been blatantly photoshopped.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 8, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I think you overestimate peta.  Or their target audience.  One of the two.



target audience = worried mums.

peta = cunts

Normally(as in 99.99% of the time) i agree with the whole brand recognition/picked up news outlets/ organic viral marketing = win thing. But i don't think it really works with  this case.

Hmm actually i might wait to see what further press coverage is like before jumping into this more. I have thought of a few ways it could play for them all of a sudden. Still reckon this one is more likely to do harm then good though.

dave


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2011)

That kid eating the burger looks like Ed Milliband.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 8, 2011)

He fucking does!


----------



## kabbes (Apr 8, 2011)

If peta have any ambition with this advert beyond sheer recognition of their name, it is purely the association of "vegetarianism" with "healthiness" (and conversely "meat eating" with "unhealthiness").  They aren't interested in reasoned arguments.  They don't even care whether it is true.  They just want to shout the same simple slogan loud enough and long enough until it becomes embedded in peoples' consciousness.


----------



## killer b (Apr 8, 2011)

and associate ed miliband with unhealthy eating.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 8, 2011)

It is a well known fact that peta hate Ed Milliband.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 8, 2011)

don't think people should be allowed to eat kids meat, that's for sure. let alone feed it to others.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Because it's not possible to have an unhealthy vegetarian diet.


 
This. I have know loads of very unhealthy veggies over the years.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

kabbes said:


> They don't care about any of that.  They paid fuck-all for a billboard in Merthyr.  Merthyr, ffs.  And now it's been seen nationwide, if not globally.  Success.


 
Yep.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

kained&able said:


> peta really piss me off. pricks.
> 
> I diagree with kabbes though. Peta's goal is surely not the same as most advertisers whos primary goal is brand recognition. Peta's goal is surely to help animals by changing hearts and minds. As a result of seeing this poster and even though i'm not that hungry and going to chuck on some sausages! And i seriously doubt it would change the mind of many mothers.
> 
> ...


 
I think that they still want people to see it regardless of whether it actually has any effect in reality.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

kained&able said:


> target audience = worried mums.
> 
> peta = cunts
> 
> ...


 
Oh very much so. Although mostly it is more likely to do nothing but PETA still like trying to cause a shock reaction and this is what they have got and people miles away from their billboard are seeing it.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 8, 2011)

Damn DP


----------



## N_igma (Apr 8, 2011)

kabbes said:


> They don't care about any of that.  They paid fuck-all for a billboard in Merthyr.  Merthyr, ffs.  And now it's been seen nationwide, if not globally.  Success.


 
I wouldn't call it a success it's just reminding people what cunts they are. Job done!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 8, 2011)

It's about as  as omnis telling veggies that "carrots scream when you pull them out the ground".


----------



## ash (Apr 8, 2011)

One of the two members of PETA!!?? No wonder they're advertsing on Merthyr



kabbes said:


> I think you overestimate peta.  Or their target audience.  One of the two.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 8, 2011)

N_igma said:


> I wouldn't call it a success it's just reminding people what cunts they are. Job done!


 
Quite. Fuck off shouty veggie twats


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 8, 2011)

N_igma said:


> I wouldn't call it a success it's just reminding people what cunts they are. Job done!


 
Yep. Anything that ranty and moronic is never going to change my mind.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 8, 2011)

I thought PETA was a yank organisation? What are they doing bothering taffs?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 8, 2011)

kittyP said:


> I think that they still want people to see it regardless of whether it actually has any effect in reality.


 
I don't think they even want that - it's just about how PETA members feel about themselves.

They're like creationists that way - they know that no one is really listening to them and deep down they don't care.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 8, 2011)

> "Red meat is an essential part of a healthy diet and we will be making a fresh complaint to the Advertising Standards Authority (ASA) about this poster."



This claim is just as ludicrous tbf.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 8, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> This claim is just as ludicrous tbf.


 
Yeah it is really. I don't think the foal has ever eaten red meat and he looks fine to me


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 8, 2011)

And my kids are healthy vegetarians 
I just hate preachy fuckers and PETA are the jehovahs witnesses of animal rights.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 8, 2011)

You could argue that protein is an essential part of a healthy diet and one source of this is red meat and fine as part of a balanced diet. Not sure that you could state it was 'healthy'. But neither is any food riddled with sugar and PETA aren't discouraging parents from feeding unhealthy non meat products, of which there are many.


----------



## junglevip (Apr 8, 2011)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> His face has been blatantly photoshopped.


 
Yes it has; but I have slimmed down quite a lot since that was taken


----------



## nogojones (Apr 8, 2011)

Like the way you just dropped that one in and ran ddraig


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2011)

moi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





good debate so far, bit of the obvious obviously! still awaiting thunderboy 

carry on


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 9, 2011)

I gained 2st when I went veggie last year. Still working it off now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2011)

the lunatic fringe of the vegetarian world


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm an 18 stone ex-vegan who cycles 50 miles a week. 
I don't reckon my occaisional fish and dairy input adds much calorifically, but my weight *did *start to creep up when I stopped scrutinising the ingredients of processed food.

I *was*, however, at my lightest and fittest as a vegan in my late 30s - but my exercise routine then was 40 miles of cycling a week, several hours of repetitive beats and a diet of bananas, figs and water ...


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 11, 2011)

A butty of a butty definitely not claiming responsibility....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

with a nice chapel in the background.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 11, 2011)

Great poster Gavin!
Someone I know who was brought up veggie and spent the vast majority of his life as a veggie (he's nearly 30 now) and pretty hot on science stuff told me that meat contains essential amino acids that we need. He eats meat now. I'd never heard this amino acid thing before before. Anyone have more info?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 11, 2011)

If meat contained anything that was absolutely essential to survival, how would people routinely manage to live their whole lives without eating meat?  It's demonstrably nonsense.

The better question is whether it contains anything that makes you generally healthier.  Personally, I've not to date heard of anything useful in meat that can't be obtained from non-meat sources.

The other issue is what are you missing out on if you eat meat instead.  Replacing meat will make you eat other things to make up the volume.  You need to judge whether what is in meat adds overall more to your health than what is in what you would have replaced the meat with.

I think the whole thing is massively overblown on both sides.  Eat plenty of fresh fruit, vegetables and pulses and lay off the processed crap and you'll be golden.  Include meat or not in that as you see fit -- it won't make much difference either way (so long as you eat it in moderation -- it's not recommended to have more than a few portions of red meat per week).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, my response (I eat meat) was that Hindus seem pretty healthy to me. He's not anti-veggie, neither am I  but he said nuts contain some of these amino acids, but not all. He's a very measured intelligent chap and just said it in passing, not as some sort of polemic rant. I have to admit, he does seem a lot healthier since he started eating meat after a lifetime of abstinence, I was just surprised at this statement as I'd not heard it before.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 11, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Eat plenty of fresh fruit, vegetables and pulses and lay off the processed crap and you'll be golden.  Include meat or not in that as you see fit -- it won't make much difference either way (so long as you eat it in moderation -- it's not recommended to have more than a few portions of red meat per week).


This is pretty much what I do anyway. Not that I never ever eat processed food, just not that often. I cook one meal a day, from scratch with loads of fresh veg. There's a large fruit bowl on the table. We have about one takeaway a month (Indian or Chinese).


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2011)

I wonder if different people suit different diets ?
I've met some very unhealthy scrawny vegans -  but it seemed to suit me perfectly - physically large, slow digestive transit.
When visiting the executive bog at work, my nose tells me that some people certainly need to eat a lot less meat.

It's likely to be difficult for people engaged in competitive sport though - and at my peak it was mostly aerobic fitness - I used to enjoy racing youngsters ove  a mile or two on my way home, but have only recently started cycling long distances.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 11, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if different people suit different diets ?


Yup, I think you could well be right.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 11, 2011)

Callie said:


> If peta are really concerned about the health of children thats not really going to help imo.
> 
> Would it not be better to encourage people to eat more healthily rather than just saying - dont eat meat it makes you fat.
> 
> Is there much evidence that simply removing meat from a childs diet is beneficial? What do kids think about it?


 
There's doubtless plenty of evidence that removing frozen breaded meat products and Maccy D burgers will make less fat kids though.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 11, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Great poster Gavin!
> Someone I know who was brought up veggie and spent the vast majority of his life as a veggie (he's nearly 30 now) and pretty hot on science stuff told me that meat contains essential amino acids that we need. He eats meat now. I'd never heard this amino acid thing before before. Anyone have more info?


 
I covered this in Biochemistry, a long time ago and don't remember much but here are a couple of links: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essential_amino_acid   and   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amino_acid   and   http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/organic/essam.html


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes you do have to be really careful what you eat if you are veggie to get a balanced diet. OF course you can get everything you need but you have to eat a wide variety of stuff, and a lot of it is things kids don't tend to like.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 11, 2011)

dessiato said:


> I covered this in Biochemistry, a long time ago and don't remember much but here are a couple of links: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essential_amino_acid   and   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amino_acid   and   http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/organic/essam.html


 
skim read those, but as far as i could see there wasn't a useful guide saying what contained the essential acids and in what amounts, which doesn't really help in the context of this discussion.

dave


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 11, 2011)

Stupid stupid stupid!


----------



## dessiato (Apr 11, 2011)

kained&able said:


> skim read those, but as far as i could see there wasn't a useful guide saying what contained the essential acids and in what amounts, which doesn't really help in the context of this discussion.
> 
> dave



I thought the thread was about the Peta poster, at least that is what it says at the beginning. If you don't find my links useful, perhaps you could look for your own. Anyway:

tryptophan - plentiful in chocolate, oats, bananas, dried dates, milk, cottage cheese, meat, fish, turkey and peanuts.
lysine - Lysine deficiency can result in a deficiency in niacin (Vitamin B) and this can cause the disease pellagra. It is also beneficial in treating and preventing herpes. Lysine sources include green beans, lentils, soybean, spinach and amaranth.
methionine - Methionine supplies sulphur and other compounds required by the body for normal metabolism and growth. It belongs to a group of compounds called lipotropics that help the liver process fats. It is found in fish, whole grains, and dairy.
Valine: Valine is needed for muscle metabolism, tissue repair, and for the maintenance of proper nitrogen balance in the body. Valine is found in high concentration in the muscle tissue. It is also one of the three branched chain amino acids, which means that it can be used as an energy source by muscle tissue. It may be helpful in treating liver and gallbladder disorders, and it is good for correcting the type of severe amino acid deficiencies that can be caused by drug addiction. Dietary sources of valine include dairy products, grain, meat, mushrooms, peanuts, and soy proteins.
Leucine: Leucine is a branched chain essential amino acid that stimulates muscle protein synthesis and may be the major fuel involved in anabolic (tissue building) reactions During times of starvation, stress, infection, or recovery from trauma, the body mobilizes leucine as a source for gluconeogenesis (the synthesis of blood sugar in the liver) to aid in the healing process. It has recently been suggested that leucine may have beneficial therapeutic effects on the prevention of protein wasting, as it occurs during starvation, semi-starvation, trauma, or recovery after surgery. Insulin deficiency is known to result in poor utilization of leucine; therefore, individuals who suffer from glucose intolerance may require higher levels of leucine intake. Leucine is found in cottage cheese, sesame seeds, peanuts, dry lentils, chicken, and fish.
Isoleucine: Isoleucine is a branched chain amino acid that is important for blood sugar regulation, muscle development and repair, haemoglobin development, and energy regulation. Deficiencies of isoleucine result in possible dizziness, headaches, fatigue, depression, confusion and irritability. Isoleucine is found in eggs, fish, lentils, poultry, beef, seeds, soy, wheat, almonds and dairy.
Threonine: Threonine is important for antibody production. It can be converted into glycine and serine. Deficiencies are rare but can result in skin disorders and weakness. Dietary sources of threonine include dairy, beef, poultry, eggs, beans, nuts, and seeds.
Phenylalanine: Phenylalanine serves in the body as a precursor to the catecholamine family of hormones. These hormones include adrenaline and noradrenaline, which are activating substances in the central and peripheral nervous systems. Deficiencies are rare but can include slowed growth, lethargy, liver damage, weakness, oedema, and skin lesions. Food sources or phenylalanine are dairy, almonds, avocados, lima beans, peanuts, and seeds


----------



## dessiato (Apr 11, 2011)

And from wikki:

Considerable debate has taken place regarding issues surrounding protein intake requirements. How much protein needed in a person's daily diet is determined in large part by overall energy intake, by the body's need for nitrogen and essential amino acids, body weight and composition, rate of growth in the individual, physical activity level, individual's energy and carbohydrate intake, as well as the presence of illness or injury. Physical activity and exertion as well as enhanced muscular mass increase the need for protein. Requirements are also greater during childhood for growth and development, during pregnancy or when breast-feeding in order to nourish a baby, or when the body needs to recover from malnutrition or trauma or after an operation.

Apologies for the massive C&P but I don't have sufficient up to date knowledge.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2011)

I have to confess as one who was an obsessive vegan for over 20 years, that if I had kids, I would give them oily fish on a regular basis - just a gut feeling - that saw me adding it to my own diet.

As an adult vegan and recently vegan-plus, I reckon it's just down to eating a varied diet and enough of it - though if I'm feeling "peaky", I'll consciously reach for the marmite and the fizzy vitamins in a glass of grapefruit juice - which refreshes the palate if nothing else ...


----------



## kained&able (Apr 11, 2011)

sorry if that came across snotty likes was only after info.

Doesn't appear that red meat is the only thing that contains any amino-acid as mrs magpie was suggesting. Indeed red meat isn't listed first on any of them(presuming its listed like that, it certainly isn't alphabetical!), although fish is.

Gentle green vegan plus??

dave


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2011)

kained&able said:


> Gentle green vegan plus??
> 
> dave



I still live on bulky vegan food - fruit, veggies, grains, pulses, but add the odd can of sardines - and even cheese in the winter.

My diet certainly doesn't resemble the plate of turkey served in the advert currently running on UK TV.

http://www.bernardmatthews.com/advertising_campaigns.htm


----------



## kained&able (Apr 11, 2011)

ahh so vegan minus, really! I thought it was going to be a broccoli is considered alive type thing! 

umm so how does that not equal pescetarian?




dave


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 11, 2011)

What I mean is that from a dietary point of view I doubt the fish adds that much


----------



## mr steev (Apr 11, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Yes you do have to be really careful what you eat if you are veggie to get a balanced diet. OF course you can get everything you need but you have to eat a wide variety of stuff, and a lot of it is things kids don't tend to like.


 
It really isn't that difficult.
Veganism takes a little more thought, admitedly. Especially for kids.

What do you mean by "that you have to eat a wide variety of stuff  and a lot of it is things kids don't tend to like"?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2011)

a colleague of mine said that kids NEED meat when they are growing up which is bollox and i asked her if she saw a live person in front of them and was she cussing my parents!


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 11, 2011)

trashpony said:


> Quite. Fuck off shouty veggie twats


 
Yes, shouty veggie twats can fuck off.

So can state and EU funded bodies who promote meat.  At least PETA don't take public money to state their case.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2011)

well said! meat promotion Wales ffs


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 11, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Great poster Gavin!
> Someone I know who was brought up veggie and spent the vast majority of his life as a veggie (he's nearly 30 now) and pretty hot on science stuff told me that meat contains essential amino acids that we need. He eats meat now. I'd never heard this amino acid thing before before. Anyone have more info?


 
You could try googling the Dali Lama/his diet. Iirc he HAD to start eating meat for some health reason a few yrs ago. It may well have been something to do with the amino acids.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2011)

right so when am i due to die then?


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 11, 2011)

ddraig said:


> right so when am i due to die then?


 
Dunno, maybe you eat better than he did?? It's not something I really know about  Being one of those horrid meat eaters. It was definetly a health issue and could have stemmed back to some sort of malnutrition in his childhood for all I know, which if you were fed well in won't affect you. He was pretty old by the time he had to change his diet.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 11, 2011)

IIRC the Dali Lama's reason for switching back to meat was that it notably aided his recovery from hepatitis. In general, it's much, much easier to get high quality proteins and a full range of amino acids from even a small amount of meat than a vegetarian diet. It's not to say that it's impossible for vegetarian to take on similar levels of nutrition, but you'd have to eat much more constructed and bulky diet. Bear in mind that the Tibetan diet's unlikely to be heavy on a wide range of vegetarian staples, nor boast anywhere near the same range of produce that we can pick up easily. 

The vast majority of people could get by just fine on a vegetarian diet, but it's simpler and arguably more efficient nutritionally to keep a little bit of meat in the diet. Poor dietary choices and unhealthy foods exist on both sides of the fence - aiming to convert meat eaters through predictable, oversimplified shock ads is hardly likely to equip people with the tools to eat better, or add any gain to public health.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Apr 11, 2011)

Isn't PETA the organisation where close enough 99% of the turnover goes on advertising and salaries...?

Leaving scant funds for the ethical treatment of animals


----------



## kabbes (Apr 11, 2011)

They're a campaigning charity.  They exist to campaign.  That's all they're there to do.  Where would you suggest that their income goes?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 13, 2011)

nogojones said:


> A bit over the top, but hey ...It's PETA.
> 
> *Bringing your kids up in Merthyr could be considered child abuse by some.* The kids up there would be a lot healthier if their poverty was tackled rather than their diet.



That idea will go down a big storm in Merthyr as well, no doubt ...


----------



## 8ball (Apr 13, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Where would you suggest that their income goes?


 
Kittens.


----------



## grit (Apr 14, 2011)

Any vegetarian I've met looks malnourished, thin and sickly. I'm sure there are some that are not but it appears that a number of people dont really understand how to replace the stuff that is missing from their diet from not eating meat.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 14, 2011)

grit said:


> Any vegetarian I've met looks malnourished, thin and sickly. I'm sure there are some that are not but it appears that a number of people dont really understand how to replace the stuff that is missing from their diet from not eating meat.


 
Any meat eater I've met looks fat and has greasy skin

(well not really but I don't believe what you say for a moment - unless you don't get out much or only deliberately hang out with unhealthy people)


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2011)

grit said:


> Any vegetarian I've met looks malnourished, thin and sickly. I'm sure there are some that are not but it appears that a number of people dont really understand how to replace the stuff that is missing from their diet from not eating meat.


 
How do you know if the people you meet are vegetarian or not, unless you either specifically ask them or happen to dine with them?


----------



## grit (Apr 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> How do you know if the people you meet are vegetarian or not, unless you either specifically ask them or happen to dine with them?


 
They are usually very quick to tell me 

Bizzarely the have some sense of pride about it

BigPhil: I'm defo not saying all, just that I fear that a lot of people, it seems, dont fully understand how to make the required replacements, YMMV etc.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2011)

grit said:


> They are usually very quick to tell me
> 
> Bizzarely the have some sense of pride about it


Riiiight.

So, basically, you are assuming that the ones who tell you about it are the entire population of vegetarians that you meet.


----------



## grit (Apr 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Riiiight.
> 
> So, basically, you are assuming that the ones who tell you about it are the entire population of vegetarians that you meet.


 
Riiiight, if you read my post correctly you would see that im not


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2011)

grit said:


> *Any vegetarian I've met *looks malnourished, thin and sickly.


 


kabbes said:


> How do you know if the people you meet are vegetarian or not, unless you either specifically ask them or happen to dine with them?


 


grit said:


> They are usually very quick to tell me .


 
I.e. you didn't even consider the possibility that there might be people you met who are simply unbeknownst to you vegetarian and healthy.  If they are vegetarian, they tell you.  Every one you have met is unhealthy.

Would you like me to boil it down to the symbolism of propositional logic for you?


----------



## grit (Apr 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I.e. you didn't even consider the possibility that there might be people you met who are simply unbeknownst to you vegetarian and healthy.  If they are vegetarian, they tell you.  Every one you have met is unhealthy.
> 
> Would you like me to boil it down to the symbolism of propositional logic for you?


 
All fair comments, however I did throw in "I'm sure there are some that are not but it appears that a number of people dont really understand how to replace the stuff that is missing from their diet from not eating meat." in because I knew I was being a bit of a dick about it so.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2011)

1 grow the fuck up and stop being a dick grit
2 bullshit
3 tell me what "stuff ya know" i am missing from not eating meat please?


----------



## kained&able (Apr 14, 2011)

hes not saying you, he is saying that all the veggies he knows don't get enough protein, zin, iron, vitamin b blah blah blah.

I think.

Basically he knows a load of lazy and shit vegeterians i think.

dave


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2011)

grit said:


> *Any vegetarian I've met* looks malnourished, thin and sickly. I'm sure there are some that are not but it appears that a number of people dont really understand how to replace the stuff that is missing from their diet from not eating meat.


 
my bold but grits words dave


----------



## kained&able (Apr 14, 2011)

has he met you then?

dave


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2011)

kained&able said:


> has he met you then?
> 
> dave


 
 cheeky get
you all healthy then are ya?
anyways, i am not thin or malnourished
might get lean often but never in thin style


----------



## kained&able (Apr 14, 2011)

im very lean but yeah im fairly healthy, other then the drinking and not getting enough exercise. But im not saying veggies are all skinny, just pointing out that sum of you lot are gettig defensive over grits comments needessly. he just needs a better sample to study.

Or he needs to tell his mates to eat more nuts and cheese and umm something that contains vitamin b.

dave


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 14, 2011)

my brother was a veggie for years - a diet of beer, crisps, nuts, cheese and chocolate biscuits left him less than svelte....

Anyway, all this 'debate' has distracted from my pic of the defaced poster. Poor show.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2011)

hoho yes what japes
did they take it down after?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2011)

kained&able said:


> im very lean but yeah im fairly healthy, other then the drinking and not getting enough exercise. But im not saying veggies are all skinny, just pointing out that sum of you lot are gettig defensive over grits comments needessly. he just needs a better sample to study.
> 
> Or he needs to tell his mates to eat more nuts and cheese and umm something that contains vitamin b.
> 
> dave


No, he needs to recognise that he probably meets a shitload of vegetarians without ever realising that they are vegetarians.


----------



## fredfelt (Apr 15, 2011)

The more I think about this the more I agree with Peta for putting the poster up.  Yes, it's reactionary and provocative - but it's an advert!

Burger joints and that weird Welsh meat promotion agency whom I have never heard of probably have budgets many, many times that of Peta.  I find it really distasteful how, McDonalds, for instance, directs marketing at kids for food which is inherently bad for them and of dubious ethical origin.  

As there is so much money pumped into getting kids to eat meat orientated junk foods it's right that Peta come along and try counter this.


----------



## grit (Apr 15, 2011)

kained&able said:


> hes not saying you, he is saying that all the veggies he knows don't get enough protein, zin, iron, vitamin b blah blah blah.
> 
> I think.
> 
> ...


 
Pretty much, at least they look like they are not. I fully accepted the bolded line.


----------



## mr steev (Apr 15, 2011)

grit said:


> I fully accepted the bolded line.


 
'A load' being how many exactly?


----------



## grit (Apr 15, 2011)

mr steev said:


> 'A load' being how many exactly?


 
More than several


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 15, 2011)

> hoho yes what japes
> did they take it down after?




well, I hope not - and I likes sprouts. Feeds em to the kids reglar, I do.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2011)

BigPhil said:


> The more I think about this the more I agree with Peta for putting the poster up.  Yes, it's reactionary and provocative - but it's an advert!
> 
> Burger joints and that weird Welsh meat promotion agency whom I have never heard of probably have budgets many, many times that of Peta.  I find it really distasteful how, McDonalds, for instance, directs marketing at kids for food which is inherently bad for them and of dubious ethical origin.
> 
> As there is so much money pumped into getting kids to eat meat orientated junk foods it's right that Peta come along and try counter this.


 100% agree!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2011)

Gavin Bl said:


> well, I hope not - and I likes sprouts. Feeds em to the kids reglar, I do.


 
evil father! 

saw a car sticker that will no doubt amuse some on this thread
"Save a Cow, Eat a Vegetarian" 
some twunt came up with that idea
then another twunt produced them
and another twunt sold them
and some TWUNT bought it and put it on their vehicle!


----------

